# Pro-tank Ii Mini And Itaste Svd



## Rob Fisher (5/2/14)

I have reposted my review here because it makes more sense in the reviews... and then the discussion stays about the Pro Tank II (Mini) rather than a million other postings..

The courier was a bit late and only arrived at about 13:30 so I was amped to start puffing... checked the SVD... awesome looking... epic fail! I should have ordered batteries for it... ahhhh no problem they sent me a eGo C Twist battery as well... Oooo some new juices... mango looks kewl let's try that... I should have read the instructions because you need to insert a coil... so the result was mango juice all over the place! The Pro-Tank Mini wasn't leaking... the brain surgeon that filled the tank didn't fit a coil... epic fail... half a bog roll later and the desk and e-ciggie is clean and we try again...

Newbies should not be allowed to order stuff by themselves! 

I have now been back to the online shop and ordered a charger, some batteries and some spare coils. And just for good measure some more juices.

It's been a couple of hours and I'm really enjoying the Pro-Tank II and the Twisp batteries also fit it which is a bonus. I tried the TopQ Juices and enjoyed the Tropical Mango (but may have to add something to it) and also the Menthol... very very nice... I may have found a menthol I can enjoy again.

I don't know if it's just that the Pro-Tank II is new but the tastes seem smoother and much better than my Twisp?

The one thing I dislike about the Pro-Tank II is it's a ***** to open to and refill... there is no grip and my fingers slide around... looking at the Twisp they have a serrated rough ring for grip... I also don't like having to take the coil out to fill it... am I doing it wrong?

But overall I'm happy with the Pro_Tank II and ordered a spare a few minutes ago.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vaalboy (5/2/14)

Rob, you should have ordered the iclear 30b as an alternative. Use a cloth to grab the base. Refilling should look like this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (5/2/14)

Side effect of bottom coil clearomizers is that you have to fill them like this

Your twisp was probably top coil - i.e. you took the top tip off and filled from there?

With a top coil there are long wicks running from the coil down into the juice, they 'suck' juice up into the coil for heating. with bottom coil the wicks are tiny because the coil sits at the bottom of the tank inside the juice the whole time.

Pro's and cons in my opinion: Bottom coil is less likely to have 'dry hits' i.e. not enough juice in the coil and you get a burnt taste, but more likely to flood and you get gurgling

Top coil the chances are slim of flooding and gurgling, but you might run into the scenario where the coil is vaporizing the juice quicker than the wicks can deliver and you get dry hits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Rob, you should have ordered the iclear 30b as an alternative. Use a cloth to grab the base.



Thanks Markus! I'm doing it right... Will order a 30b on my next order! Like I said... Newbies should not be allowed to order by themselves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/14)

Derick said:


> Top coil the chances are slim of flooding and gurgling, but you might run into the scenario where the coil is vaporizing the juice quicker than the wicks can deliver and you get dry hits



Thanks Derick... it certainly feels and tastes better than my Twisp and I can live with it... will just keep a cloth handy to stop the slip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (5/2/14)

Kanger makes a Unitank - bottom coil but you fil it from the top - it is plastic though and these days everyone seems to prefer glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/2/14)

glass is safer for certain juices  I don't mind plastic though all my tanks are plastic - though I managed to kill my iclear 30B by using plain VG juice in it - its not cracked or anything just very murky and the coil seems a bit clogged  Using the standard iclear 30 that comes with the MVP for now, until I get off my lazy boat and sort my 30b out

Just need to be careful what you vape in plastic tanks that's all 

Just as a sub-note I personally prefer top coil tanks as I find they give more flavour and a better hit - i find the flavour very dulled down on bottom coil tanks so to me although the 30B is a fantastic tank I still prefer the standard Iclear 30 for flavour production

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/2/14)

Thanks for the warning Rob - I will ask my non-vaping wife to order from now on.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (5/2/14)

I find that the Protank is heavy on juice. Use twice as much now per week compared to my old ViviNova.


----------



## Derick (5/2/14)

I think that is a side effect of two things: 
1. a coil that produces more vapour will eat more juice. 
2. A nice flavour (either because of the good coil, or the awesome juice) will cause you to vape more and eat more juice 

When I vape my fav juice (HC Banana) I can kill a full mini PT2 in about an hour


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/14)

Yip I'm sure the juice usage is more... the taste and amount of smoke is double my Twisp!


----------



## Derick (5/2/14)

This might be hard to accept, but you can double or triple the amount of vapour and flavour when you get into rebuildable atomizers


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/14)

Derick said:


> This might be hard to accept, but you can double or triple the amount of vapour and flavour when you get into rebuildable atomizers



I'm still battling to get to grips with batteries and atomisers... I'll look at rebuildables (which I'm not even sure what they are) in a while... it sounds like McGyver type stuff and I'm not a very good McGyver type.


----------



## Derick (5/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm still battling to get to grips with batteries and atomisers... I'll look at rebuildables (which I'm not even sure what they are) in a while... it sounds like McGyver type stuff and I'm not a very good McGyver type.



It might seem overwhelming at first, but the big thing is just to get to grips with ohms, voltage, amps and watts - google it, or buy a book or ask here on the forum - once you have a good understanding of how they relate then you are ready to get into it.

But it is not for everyone - some people are perfectly happy with buying their coils and vaping with what they have - and nothing wrong with that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/2/14)

On refilling pro tanks you don't need to tighten the base up hard. The silicone washers do a good job of sealing the tank so don't over tighten and you shouldn't struggle to loosen it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (6/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> On refilling pro tanks you don't need to tighten the base up hard. The silicone washers do a good job of sealing the tank so don't over tighten and you shouldn't struggle to loosen it.


I often make this mistake - and with no knurling on the base or the tank (and sometimes slick with juice) it can be quite a challenge to get that thing open


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Rob, you should have ordered the iclear 30b as an alternative.






OK I cracked and went back online again and bought myself an iClear 30b as well! I was forced to go back and buy more topQ Juice... I have to say I really like the topQ juice and have finally found two menthol types I really enjoy... the Chewing Gum ins't really chewing gum but a nice menthol/peppermint juice that I enjoy!

PS this hobby certainly isn't cheaper than smoking analogs... or does one eventually stop looking for the perfect set-up?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> On refilling pro tanks you don't need to tighten the base up hard. The silicone washers do a good job of sealing the tank so don't over tighten and you shouldn't struggle to loosen it.



@Rob Fisher i agree with Gazza. No need to overtighten it. I also found that mine got better over time.


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 1123
> 
> PS this hobby certainly isn't cheaper than smoking analogs... or does one eventually stop looking for the perfect set-up?



I try and convince HRH that it is but no. If I was just buying juice and consumables every month it would be alot cheaper buy there is alway a new something I need. This has now become my hobby and I enjoy it, keeps me out of trouble mostly.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> i agree with Gazza. No need to overtighten it. I also found that mine got better over time.



Thanks guys... I'm getting to grips with it now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I try and convince HRH that it is but no. If I was just buying juice and consumables every month it would be alot cheaper buy there is alway a new something I need. This has now become my hobby and I enjoy it, keeps me out of trouble mostly.



100% Gazza! I have to hide my hardware... and I hope HRH doesn't open my Juice drawer!


----------



## vaalboy (6/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I cracked and went back online again and bought myself an iClear 30b as well!
> 
> PS this hobby certainly isn't cheaper than smoking analogs... or does one eventually stop looking for the perfect set-up?



Good move on the 30B, I recon you'll buy another. I'll show you mine when we meet tonight.

I think because vaping is so subjective and personalized you need to experiment a bit until you find a vape set up that compliments your lifestyle. My objective is to make vaping as painless an experience as possible to keep me away from the stinkies. As Derick mentioned earlier, some like to build their own coils, create their own juices etc. and in doing so vaping becomes a hobby which could also result in a feasible business.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> Good move on the 30B, I recon you'll buy another. I'll show you mine when we meet tonight.



Markus I blame you for all this expenditure and this new addiction... but at least I am off the stinkies forever now! And my relationship with Anthea has improved dramatically!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> vaping becomes a hobby which could also result in a feasible business.



I am SO tempted! I have visited a few Tobacconists and they are SO missing the plot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (6/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am SO tempted! I have visited a few Tobacconists and they are SO missing the plot!



Definitely an opportunity here Rob.


----------



## Silver (6/2/14)

Take it slow and enjoy the journey


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Take it slow and enjoy the journey



Moderation is for Monks!


----------



## Riaz (6/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> PS this hobby certainly isn't cheaper than smoking analogs... or does one eventually stop looking for the perfect set-up?



hi @Rob Fisher 

the rabbit hole actually gets bigger and deeper as you progress on the vape journey, and so does your pockets unfortunately 

where did you buy the iclear30 from and how much did it set you back if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Tornalca (6/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% Gazza! I have to hide my hardware... and I hope HRH doesn't open my Juice drawer!



I am at the point where it is mostly consumables. And you would buy the odd new rebuildable or tank every other month. It does get cheaper but your initial set-up will seem to you that it is more expensive. 

I hide it at work

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

Riaz said:


> where did you buy the iclear30 from and how much did it set you back if you dont mind me asking



I have bought all my stuff lately from VapeKing... The iClear 30b cost R270.

Their web site works really well and the whole process is just so slick... I come from the internet game (was one of the first ISP's in SA) so when I see well run forums and web sites I get a little overexcited!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/2/14)

Thanks for all your support Rob, would have been nice to package this new order with your last one but that order had already left .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Thanks for all your support Rob, would have been nice to package this new order with your last one but that order had already left .



No problem at all! Two parcels arriving is better than one arriving!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

Oh my word what a Goose I am...

Note to self... check YouTube for info before using a new toy.



I didn't realise the coil screws into the little base first! No wonder it takes me some time to screw it in and I end up with juice on my fingers and find it so hard to add juice each time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

@vaalboy How on earth do you charge your 18650 Batteries?

I bought this charger but it's a really doff design and I don't have a double adapter in the house that it fits!


----------



## vaalboy (6/2/14)

LOL luckily my zmax came with a great charger. 

Wait for it..............


You need to get one of these..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> LOL luckily my zmax came with a great charger.
> 
> Wait for it..............
> 
> You need to get one of these..........



Oh sheeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzz!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

I'll wait till my next order arrives (tomorrow) and then fire up another order... if I ordered today I would have received a parcel from VapeKing four days in a row! 

I should have known and ordered the better one in the first place! What a large GOOSE!


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

From now on I'm not allowed to order anything without checking with you first!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

We dont mind @rob...I am not sure why that charger isnt working for you it should do the trick

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

Will have a look at the others and advise

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We dont mind @rob...I am not sure why that charger isnt working for you it should do the trick



The pins are not out far enough so it won't seat into a normal double adapter! All (well the ones I have) the two pin adapters have a recess in them and the mickey mouse charger is made for the normal european plug that isn't recessed.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

Oh I understand now :/ sorry about that, looks like we may need to sell double adapters alongside them in the future  just to be sure

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oh I understand now :/ sorry about that, looks like we may need to sell double adapters alongside them in the future  just to be sure



100% And that's if you can find a double adapter to fit. I'll pop to my local hardware store tomorrow to see if they have such an animal.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

It works in ours, will post a pic in a bit

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

Kewl thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/2/14)

Normal multiplug. .. it could be really old though I dont know  

Just tested it on one of the plugs you were talking about and you're right it doesnt work on those :/ never thought of that before

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

Ahhhh. I'll find one of those adapters in the morning. Thanks Stroodel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (6/2/14)

It can be an expensive hobby. I have 5 mods and 4 tanks with some in wrappers. For the past 2 months, I have not bought any paraphernalia only strong juice for mixing with OTC glycol, glycerin and menthol crystals. 
This costs me about R40 per 30ml and lasts me about 8 days. 
I pack of stinkies costs about R30 and did not even last me 1 day.


----------



## ProDiCaL (6/2/14)

@Rob Fisher was really entertaining to read about your troubles got a good laugh out of it but hope all comes right. As an extra i would order a few 18350 batteries tho if you intend to use the SVD when you out and about so it looks less like a WMD (weapon of mass destruction) but further more enjoy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (6/2/14)

A tip for that charger is to get those old style double adapters and cut off the top plastic cover











It works really well if you want it to stick better to the plug use some gem ken glue and it will be stuck for good just a tip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> As an extra i would order a few 18350 batteries tho if you intend to use the SVD when you out and about so it looks less like a WMD (weapon of mass destruction) but further more enjoy



I ordered 4! I thought the batteries were small and the unit took two at a time... I don't think I'll run out of power soon.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> A tip for that charger is to get those old style double adapters and cut off the top plastic cover



Brilliant advice and I'll do just that! Thanks!


----------



## ProDiCaL (6/2/14)

just watch your settings when stacking as both 18350 batteries push out 3.7-4V so you pushing out close to 8V so keep your wattage and voltage settings a little lower than normal as to not burn your coils out fast and get that burn chicken taste from your juice had a bad experience with that setup


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/2/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> just watch your settings when stacking as both 18350 batteries push out 3.7-4V so you pushing out close to 8V so keep your wattage and voltage settings a little lower than normal as to not burn your coils out fast and get that burn chicken taste from your juice had a bad experience with that setup



I thought it took two but only one fits in... so I'll only be using one at a time... I'm still getting to know it and currently run it at 3,6V. But I need a bigger reservoir for the juice... that problem should be solved when my parcel arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (7/2/14)

stacking is dangerous anyway. No Go for me....single batt operation satisfies my needs perfectly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (7/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought it took two but only one fits in... so I'll only be using one at a time... I'm still getting to know it and currently run it at 3,6V. But I need a bigger reservoir for the juice... that problem should be solved when my parcel arrives tomorrow.



The Tube is adjustable to fit 18350, 18500, 18650. I would also not stack. Just carry the spare in 'n pouch. You should have 2 tubes but the smaller one works for 18350 and 18650. The longer one will allow you to stack 18350's. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

What makes stacking batteries dangerous?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> You should have 2 tubes but the smaller one works for 18350 and 18650.



Mine came with just one tube and it fits the 18650's. Been watching YouTube to learn how to use it... I have put an iClear 30 on it and it now looks like a light sabre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Mine came with just one tube and it fits the 18650's. Been watching YouTube to learn how to use it... I have put an iClear 30 on it and it now looks like a light sabre!



Doesn't it turn all the way on to fit an 18350? I'm running mine with an 18650 and assumed an 18350 would fit if you adjust it all the way in. Having said that I do remember seeing a picture somewhere of a smaller telescopic section.


----------



## Derick (7/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> What makes stacking batteries dangerous?



These batteries are simply not made for stacking - you can stack 1.5v batteries as with flashlights because the voltages are low and does not cause any issues, however if you stack 3.7v batteries (sometimes charged to 4.2V) there's a chance that the batteries can spark where they connect - sparking leads to heat, which as we all know very bad for Li-Ion batteries.

Now many people have done it and nothing happened, but there are a few that were not so lucky.

So basically, chances of anything happening is slim, be when it does go wrong it is real bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

Derick said:


> These batteries are simply not made for stacking - you can stack 1.5v batteries as with flashlights because the voltages are low and does not cause any issues, however if you stack 3.7v batteries (sometimes charged to 4.2V) there's a chance that the batteries can spark where they connect - sparking leads to heat, which as we all know very bad for Li-Ion batteries.
> 
> Now many people have done it and nothing happened, but there are a few that were not so lucky.
> 
> So basically, chances of anything happening is slim, be when it does go wrong it is real bad



That makes sense. They are after all rather close to your face


----------



## Derick (7/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> That makes sense. They are after all rather close to your face


Yep, seen some pretty nasty pics out there on the internet

But if you feel that you want to risk it anyway, then I recommend you use high drain IMR batteries - they differ slightly in chemistry from the standard ICR batteries , which causes their venting to be far less catastrophic.

So if you have a mod with venting holes, you might just burn your hands a bit and not fry your lips.

If your mod does not have venting holes, well then you are basically sucking on a pipe bomb waiting to go off.

EDIT: quote from an article of a while back
*NICEVILLE, Fla. --* An electronic cigarette or electronic cigar that reportedly exploded in a Florida man's mouth was likely one he built himself or modified using parts he purchased online, according to reports.

Last week, the e-cigarette's battery exploded while being used by Tom Holloway, 57, of Niceville, Fla. He was treated for shattered teeth, burns and a chunk taken out of his tongue, according to various reports. Holloway has since been released from the hospital and is recovering from his injuries, reports said.
http://www.cspnet.com/category-mana...articles/update-was-exploding-e-cigarette-mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

Ouch!


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

BTW, the SVD is telescopic. So @Rob Fisher, if you take out the 18650 batt you can screw in the bottom thicker part to fit smaller batts.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (7/2/14)

I don't get this. Stacking 3.7v bats in series with a SVD defeats the purpose of the voltage multiplier built in. Two stacked will give you 7.4v and the cutoff is 6v. So the multiplier would not work anyway. Nor would it increase your vaping time.
Parallel stacking would keep it at 3.7v and double your vaping time. I'm sure that guy that blew his cake hole off had a Reo or similar without a cutoff voltage.


----------



## ShaneW (7/2/14)

I've read it uses pwn to give it the voltage boost up. If you had to stack, would it not give pure dc as apose to pwm. Therefore giving you way more vape for your hit?


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

I have been using my SVD and my IGO-L dripper with just the one 18650 battery and it's working superbly for me.
At 12W - its turning the 5Pawns into heaven.
And the vape time I am getting is good enough for me - Im getting about 15 dripping sessions - with each session being say 10-15 puffs.
I'm happy

EDIT - I have to add that @TylerD's supervision on the coil build and his advice was a big part of this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (7/2/14)

the ZMax has a puff counter. when i started i did +/- 500 puffs per charge, it was still once a day I had to change batts


----------



## Silver (7/2/14)

Thats good puffage @Tom 

On my iTaste battery, it also has a puff counter. Its only 800mah. At 7.5W I get about 250 puffs.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Doesn't it turn all the way on to fit an 18350?



Yes it would take the smaller one... it screws in a long way.


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I don't get this. Stacking 3.7v bats in series with a SVD defeats the purpose of the voltage multiplier built in. Two stacked will give you 7.4v and the cutoff is 6v. So the multiplier would not work anyway. Nor would it increase your vaping time.
> Parallel stacking would keep it at 3.7v and double your vaping time. I'm sure that guy that blew his cake hole off had a Reo or similar without a cutoff voltage.


Fortunately the Reo has a hot spring for guys like that!


----------



## Derick (8/2/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I don't get this. Stacking 3.7v bats in series with a SVD defeats the purpose of the voltage multiplier built in. Two stacked will give you 7.4v and the cutoff is 6v. So the multiplier would not work anyway. Nor would it increase your vaping time.
> Parallel stacking would keep it at 3.7v and double your vaping time. I'm sure that guy that blew his cake hole off had a Reo or similar without a cutoff voltage.



If I remember correctly the guy was using some home made mech mod - yeah like Matthee says, the reo has a hot spring - get's too hot and it collapses, disconnecting the battery - so it acts as a fuse


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/14)

After two days of solid vaping on my SVD with a Nautilus on top it was time to change battery. I'm impressed and now relaxed that with 4 x 18650 batteries I can Vape none stop for probably a whole week without running out of power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (22/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't know if it's just that the Pro-Tank II is new but the tastes seem smoother and much better than my Twisp?



You should try a 2.2Ohm Maxi coil on the Twisp! New respect found in my Twisp!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

